

How accurate is weather forecast in your area? - _1914

Sometimes I think weather forecasts are useless for me. Rarely our previsions are confirmed. For example, yesterday they said that todays temperature would be 17º to 29º (celsius) and 90% of chance to rain. Until now, no rain and temperature was higher the 25º. This forecast is accurate for you?
======
pentolaccia
Hi I think this is a really interesting topic. At metwit (where I work) we are
building a tool that helps verify the accuracy of weather forecast

<http://metwit.com/business/forecast-validation/>

The idea behind it is quite simple: Verify on a hyperlocal bases wether
forecast were correct or not using crowdsourced data.

We are prototyping this tool here in Italy with the help of the national
council of research . They think it's useful to have feedback on forecasts so
that they can know and study critical points in their work.

From an end-user perspective this tool will also allow us to understand which
providers are better in forecasting weather for a specific area.

If you have feedback to share please do!

Mike

